# Drill press table improvement



## Niki (25 Jun 2006)

Good day

I got tired to measure the fence/drill centre so I made this improvement.

Hope you find it helpful

Regards
niki



```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/DP%20Measure/01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/DP%20Measure/02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/DP%20Measure/03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/DP%20Measure/04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/DP%20Measure/05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/DP%20Measure/06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/DP%20Measure/07.jpg[/img]  
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/DP%20Measure/08.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Bean (25 Jun 2006)

Niki Nice one


----------



## Losos (25 Jun 2006)

Hi Niki,
First welcome to the forum  
Second I had better warn you if you keep on posting modifications to the drill press you'll become this boards resident 'expert' - Then you'll have to answer all the 'drill press' questions :wink: 

Do you do woodwork for a living or as a hobby :?:


----------



## Niki (25 Jun 2006)

Thank you for the warm comments

Losos
Woodworking is my hobby.
Did I say hobby? Well, madness is more correct.
Thanks for the other reply as well.

niki


----------



## dtecting (20 Jul 2018)

Great Tips and nice build will have to ger round to do one myself
Thanks


----------

